# Root anything



## OGKushman (Apr 28, 2011)

I think my fingers are going to start growing roots.

I been practicing cloning nugs. The resulting plant seems to have 4-6x as many tops in full veg. Amazing that i can take fully completed 9week buds and clone to reveg them...? eh? THC hasnt changed from a reveg, total weight has increased per plant, and i have yet to see a herm flower...

check it out here is my newest trial


----------



## smokingjoe (Apr 29, 2011)

It is an amazing technique.  Aero cloners provide the best results.  They can be more susceptible to mold, but once you had it dialled in it is probably the only way you'd clone, especially if you were growing scrog.


----------



## OGKushman (Apr 29, 2011)

Ive used cloning machines and i throw em away. They work well ONCE. 

My best clones come from all new equipment EACH TIME.  This means new rapid rooters, new humidity dome, new hormone...each time. 6$ for dome...its worth it, and probably saves the 6$ on electricity each month.


Just my observations.


----------



## Bleek187 (Apr 29, 2011)

hmmm. never thought about trying to clone a nug.. in 4 weeks when i harvest i will be doing this just to check it out.. so is this the first time you have done this? or have you cloned and reveged and then flowered?  pretty interesting

dito on the cloning.. i use the same domes and trays, i just stick them in the shower and wash them off lol.. but i do clone with trays and domes and rockwool cubes.. aerocloners are cool but after awhile they just start to suck.. same thing with bubble cloners...


----------



## soil (Nov 1, 2011)

your good when you can root a fully done nug ! much props !









soil


----------

